# Feeling le sick?



## austinoram (Apr 5, 2012)

What you might need is some powerful vitamin C!
Guess what? Not only is it necessary for your body to have, you don't get enough of it!
But to stay away from conspiracy theories, here are some facts:
1) Oranges don't contain much vitamin C
2) Lemons are sour and do not grow almost everywhere
Had enough facts yet? Too bad! Here's one:
Pine tree needles contain 5 times more vitamin C than lemons. The Eastern White Pine (easily identified by it's cluster of 5 needles as opposed to the common 3)
http://www.meridian.k12.il.us/middl.../rricker_native_trees/Eastern_White_Pine.html
has 10 times more vitamin C than a lemon. So when you're feeling depressed, or have bad skin, or just feeling sick then chew on some pine needles or make pine needle tea. The vitamin C will boost your immune system, boost your attitude and well-being. Thought you were done learning? Well i'm not writing an essay but here's two more facts:
1) some pines are poisonous (short and fleshy needles and the decorative pines with white buds)
2) You can't overdose on vitamin C; since you pee out the excess (yellow urine) you may inadvertently cure your disease/cancer by taking 200,000mg a day! (http://www.drhoffman.com/page.cfm/783)
Have questions or want to learn more? Ask me how to get to google!
: )


----------



## suprhromnn (Apr 5, 2012)

austinoram said:


> What you might need is some powerful vitamin C!





austinoram said:


> Guess what? Not only is it necessary for your body to have, you don't get enough of it!
> But to stay away from conspiracy theories, here are some facts:
> 1) Oranges don't contain much vitamin C
> 2) Lemons are sour and do not grow almost everywhere
> ...


Vitamin C content of a fresh orange is 53 mg per 100 grams, or *70 mg for an average sized* orange. 

The recommended everyday intake is 75 milligrams per day for adult women and 90 milligrams per day for adult men.

You just told yourself that you're full of shit, and then told us that you're full of shit.



*your disease/cancer by taking 200,000mg a day*

FALSE


Why is this false? Because your body has a maximum usable amount of vitamin C, which would be 100% of your daily dose. Any amount over this dose (roughly 75-90mg for female/male respectively) as you said, you pee out.

So if 90mg is 100% of the vitamin C my body can process and use but I take 200,000mg my body has just pissed away 199,910mg of vitamin C.

Most research indicates that taking 200 mg or more of vitamin C a day after you're already sick does nothing to shorten the duration of a cold. You need to take the supplements daily with the possibility of shortening your cold by eight percent.

"Relatively large doses of ascorbic acid may cause indigestion, particularly when taken on an empty stomach. However, taking vitamin C in the form of sodium ascorbate and calcium ascorbate may minimize this effect.[110] When taken in large doses, ascorbic acid causes diarrhea in healthy subjects. In one trial in 1936, doses up to 6 grams of ascorbic acid were given to 29 infants, 93 children of preschool and school age, and 20 adults for more than 1400 days. With the higher doses, toxic manifestations were observed in five adults and four infants. The signs and symptoms in adults were nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, flushing of the face, headache, fatigue and disturbed sleep. The main toxic reactions in the infants were skin rashes."

Tolerable upper intake levels (UL), to caution against excessive intake of nutrients (like vitamin A) that can be harmful in large amounts. This is the highest level of daily consumption that current data have shown to cause no side effects in humans when used indefinitely without medical supervision.

Tolerable Upper Intake Level (adult male) 2,000 mg per day
Tolerable Upper Intake Level (adult female)2,000 mg per day


----------



## austinoram (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm glad you mentioned the Daily Recommended Values.. hence why i stated that you don't get enough.. but also i stated i'm not going to go into the conspiracy theories that the powers that be just want to see you dead, and making you sick a process of getting to B, so you keep thinking the Doc on TV is going to save your life!

As for the toxicity, the only other point i care to counter, again i stated this is not an essay so others MUST do their own research, i have gotten ill from taking a type of vitamin C before but now i can take a handful of vitamin C that i currently use. Why? Well read on, House.
http://www.metatyping.com/blog/are-you-taking-the-right-vitamin-c-for-your-type

So when you consider how much vitamin C is added to orange juice because not everyone has an orange tree in their yard (http://juicerrecipesnow.com/how-much-vitamin-c-is-in-orange-juice/), or the vitamin c to liquid volume of the orange juice, and the fact that many doctors and scientists believe that our bodies need 10s of times more vitamins and minerals than we actually get, oranges are not the best place to get vitamin C. However, if you want to think your body just needs the government's daily recommended value then go for it, and tell EmergenC and AlkaSeltzer to stop putting 2,000mg vitamin C in their product.. such a waste!


----------



## suprhromnn (Apr 5, 2012)

austinoram said:


> I'm glad you mentioned the Daily Recommended Values.. hence why i stated that you don't get enough.. but also i stated i'm not going to go into the conspiracy theories that the powers that be just want to see you dead, and making you sick a process of getting to B, so you keep thinking the Doc on TV is going to save your life!


 
Right. I forgot where I was. Every renowned medical institution in the world wants to see us dead and lies to us. Thanks Doc!


----------



## austinoram (Apr 5, 2012)

suprhromnn said:


> Right. I forgot where I was. Every renowned medical institution in the world wants to see us dead and lies to us. Thanks Doc!


You're welcome. Now you know the truth. This is earth... This IS madness. Stay healthy, my son.


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 5, 2012)

Travel Tip# 437: on the road (or at home i guess too).... keep a bottle of lemon juice (cheap at any store) on you and mix it in with your water every day........ free packets of sugar/sweetener makes this into lemonade ...... you also have chaser/mixer for your hard beverages on you................(can use it to shoot crack, as well)


----------



## finn (Apr 5, 2012)

My god, lemons are sour? You must truly be an expert in nutrition! But really, what is the purpose of taking in far more vitamin C than you can absorb? Does peeing out excess vitamin C make you feel good? I've known some people to take 4 packets of emergen-C vitamin packets at one time, because they think it'll help them (it won't). It just wastes resources. But thanks for your attempts to help us backwards traveling/squatting folks with your internet fueled knowledge and possibly good intentions.


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 5, 2012)

why yall hatin!?...... vitamin c...good for YOU......eat too much you pee it out......gives me heartburn......knocks out a cold......lemons=good.........vitamins=good..............i know everytime i feel like shit i CRAVE citrus fruits and related products....... wonder why.....if you dont like vitamin c, go crack a can of vienna sausages and shut yer faces.


----------



## austinoram (Apr 5, 2012)

finn said:


> My god, lemons are sour? You must truly be an expert in nutrition! But really, what is the purpose of taking in far more vitamin C than you can absorb? Does peeing out excess vitamin C make you feel good? I've known some people to take 4 packets of emergen-C vitamin packets at one time, because they think it'll help them (it won't). It just wastes resources. But thanks for your attempts to help us backwards traveling/squatting folks with your internet fueled knowledge and possibly good intentions.


I'm sorry that you did not get my point that not everyone is going to eat a lemon to get a high dosage of vitamin C, and if you are in the sticks you're not going to be around a store let alone a lemon tree, yet the likelihood of a pine tree being a stone-throw away is very likely. Does the label of "punk" also mean not well educated? I never thought so... You think your body can only hold/absorb so much vitamin C, well that sucks for you, but others know that is not the case, so good for those people to know they can get free and easy vitamin C. Let's say you are boiling water as part of your lifestyle, throw some pine needles in there. Is that sentence the only thing you are looking for? Had i known i would get 2 negative responses for every positive one i would leave out the facts and humor and let you do your own research.. Just don't eat the poisonous pine trees, mmkay?
You should know i'm not that person who believed everything i was taught by government mandated schooling, so our "facts" may differ.


----------



## ipoPua (Jun 7, 2012)

"le"- i hate you for this. the excellent pine tip totally makes up for it though, thank you man!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 7, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> Travel Tip# 437: on the road (or at home i guess too).... keep a bottle of lemon juice (cheap at any store) on you and mix it in with your water every day........ free packets of sugar/sweetener makes this into lemonade ...... you also have chaser/mixer for your hard beverages on you................(can use it to shoot crack, as well)


 
I'm kind of surprised you didn't go directly to the lemon extract, BP. That shit is so effective, they have it behind the counter here on the reservation, almost need a prescription (or a recipe at least). 

protip: If consuming too much vitamin C is causing you gastric issues, consider boofing it. Using this method, you can bypass the stomach.


----------

